# Money



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm sure everyone has a money rant at least once a week, but I just need to vent about this one.So I'm in my last year of college, trying to get my curriculum vitae beefed up for grad school and fellowship applications. I've been doing research for 2 years which already looks great on paper, but this year I'm co-author on two posters that have been accepted to the largest annual neuroscience convention. This is like literally the biggest thing that has ever happened in my life (besides marriage) and it will be amazing to be able to talk about it during interviews. But here's the catch...it's in DC which is horribly expensive. We're talking like $300/night for a hotel >.< The school has agreed to reimburse me but I still don't have the money to pay out of pocket. In my entire 8 years on my own, I've never asked my parents for money so they agreed to help me pay for it but now that I actually need to make reservations they've retracted their offer. They never attended college or even left their home town so there's no way I can make them understand how important this is.I hate that money is always an obstacle for me especially when it's something that is really important.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

How many nights is it? That is expensive! You should check if there is a camp site instead.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Or split a room with someone. That's kind of messed up of your parents.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

My parents and I don't have a great relationship because things like this are the norm for them. I would totally do a campsite if I didn't have to look nice and talk to hundreds of people over the 4 days. Unfortunately it took me so long to work out a deal with the school that everyone else in my lab has already made their plans. My husband also wants to go which further complicates things. I know there's a solution to this, I just haven't found it yet.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

300 dollars a night for a hotel room?! You could stay at a Motel 6 for a whole week for like 75-100 dollars.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

There are motels that are around $100/night, but the issue with those is that I'll end up having to take a taxi or subway which I've never done in my life and I'm not sure how much time it'd take. It may really be my only option though. I'm a fairly adaptable person, so it's not that the thought scares me, but that people spend a lot of time figuring out how to get around efficiently using public transportation and I literally have to figure it out as soon as I step off the plane.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Taking the subway isn't that bad you can do it! Ive been on the subway in Boston many times and as long as you figure out where you have to go to get where you need to go it isn't that bad.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

My mother is horrified of the idea of public transportation (small town mentality) lol so maybe that will sucker her into helping me


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Have you talked to the school to see if there is a way theey might be able to help besides the reimbursement? You should be able to plan your subway rides online (hopefully) before you go. Is it possible to share a room with another conference attendee?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Unfortunately everyone else has already made their plans and have roommates since it took me so long to get my financial crap with the school figured out. I emailed asking if I can use an emergency loan from the school to pay for it but haven't heard back yet. My husband really doesn't like that idea, but it's the best I've got so far. It will put a hold on all my transcripts for a while but I think I'd be able to pay it off before that'd become an issue.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I suppose I could check the society's forums for a roommate but that seems odd and I'm not sure how that'd work as far as submitting my receipts for reimbursement.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Right - was thinking though that there are likely to be others with a similar financial dilemma


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

DC has great public transport. When I was there I stayed in Alexandria in a Motel, 1/3rd the price and a straight run on the train.


----------

